# Disney mit neuer Strategie für Feature Filme



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney mit neuer Strategie für Feature Filme*

					Disney rudert zurück und präsentiert eine neue Strategie für Feature Filme. Wie auch Warner werden alle kommenden Streifen für das Jahr 2021 45 Tage exklusiv im Kino laufen; mit einer Ausnahme für ein Musical mit 30 Tagen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney mit neuer Strategie für Feature Filme*


----------



## Misanthrop68 (15. September 2021)

> Alle weiteren für 2021 geplanten Feature Filme sollen wenigstens 30 Tage, oft 45 Tage exklusiv im Kino laufen. Das Musical "Encanto" ist der _Ausreißer_ mit nur einem Monat Kino-Exklusivität.


Der Vergleich mit unterschiedlichen Maßeinheiten ist nicht immer jedermanns Sache.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. September 2021)

Schon recht alt die News und bereits seit ein paar Wochen bekannt.
Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, ob der Film nach den 45 Tagen direkt im Disney+ Abo enthalten sein wird oder man trotzdem noch eine einmalige Premium Gebühr bezahlen muss und erst nach einigen Monaten mit in das normale Abo Portfolie eingepflegt wird. 

Um diese Antwort ist Disney nämlich gekonnt umhergeschifft.


----------



## Drake802 (15. September 2021)

Ich war noch nie ein Freund von Kino Exlusivität. Ich hatte gehofft das Disney da standhaft bleibt und in Zukunft die Verträge entsprechend anpasst. 
Nichts gegen jemand der einen Film in einem Kino genießen will aber in Zeiten von Streaming ist es unfair wenn man Monate lang warten muss nur weil man nicht ins Kino will. 
6 Wochen finde ich aber schon mal einen sehr guten Anfang!


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Verdienen die Streaming Betreiber nicht mitlerweile fast mehr als an den Kinofilmen?
Ich gehe gerne ins Kino. Aber habe die Befürchtung das irgendwann in der Zukunft diese aussterben werden.
Vor allem wenn die Filme mal nicht mehr Kino-exklusiv sind. Dann gibt es kaum noch Anreiz da reinzugehen.


----------



## Septimus (15. September 2021)

Bevor ich jeden Monat hunderte Euros in verschiedene Streamingdienste investiere kaufe ich mir lieber die Filme die ich sehen möchte auf Blu-Rays. Der eine Film läuft dort, der andere bei dem Anbieter und daher, diese Fragmentierung der ganzen Anbieter mit ihren horrenden Preisen mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## Cobar (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Verdienen die Streaming Betreiber nicht mitlerweile fast mehr als an den Kinofilmen?
> Ich gehe gerne ins Kino. Aber habe die Befürchtung das irgendwann in der Zukunft diese aussterben werden.
> Vor allem wenn die Filme mal nicht mehr Kino-exklusiv sind. Dann gibt es kaum noch Anreiz da reinzugehen.


Wie jede Branche müssen Kinos eben mit der Zeit gehen und umdenken in ihren Angeboten.
Streaming beschleunigt das jetzt zwar, aber auf längere Sicht wäre es sowieso so gekommen.

Das Kino hier in der Stadt bietet zum Beispiel sowas wie Damenabende an, bei denen dann eben nur Frauen reingelassen werden, die bekommen dann vorher ein Glas Sekt, die Kartenabreißer stehen im Anzug da, es gibt eine kleine Verlosung und danach wird dann irgendeine Liebesschnulze geguckt. Der Saal (manchmal sogar zwei) sind dabei immer voll und offenbar haben da alle Spaß.
Ähnliches kann ich mir eben auch für andere Events vorstellen.
btw. so strikt das beim Damenabend gemacht wird, so egal ist das beim "Männerabend".
Da kann jeder rein und der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es zwei Bier zum Preis von einem gibt, da laufen dann aber eben auch normale Actionfilme, daher wird das auch nicht so eng gesehen. 

Als weitere Events gab es früher alle paar Wochen "Sneak Previews", bei denen teils auch größere Filme ein paar Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release gezeigt werden konnten. Man wusste nur bis der Film beginnt nie, was denn eigentlich gezeigt wird, war also immer eine Überraschung.
Dann gibt es natürlich noch die zumindest hier sehr beliebten Double und Triple Features, wenn es sich anbot.
So etwa bei Herr der Ringe und ähnlichen Filmreihen.

Also die Möglichkeiten, um Anreize zu schaffen, gibt es schon, wenn man ein wenig überlegt.
Mit irgendeinem ganz normalen Marvelfilm oder was auch immer lockt mich ein Kino jedenfalls nicht mehr an und die Filme, die ich mir lieber im Kino als zuhause auf dem Fernseher anschauen würde, kann ich wohl auch auf einen alle paar Jahre begrenzen. Ich weiß nicht einmal mehr, wann ich das letzte mal im Kino war. Das wird vermutlich Avengers Endgame gewesen sein.

Wobei ich aber auch anmerken muss, dass die heutigen Filme einfach so extrem viel Einheitsbrei sind, dass ich da so gut wie nichts neues sehe, das mich besonders anlocken würde und das ich unbedingt im Kino sehen müsste.



Septimus schrieb:


> Bevor ich jeden Monat hunderte Euros in verschiedene Streamingdienste investiere kaufe ich mir lieber die Filme die ich sehen möchte auf Blu-Rays. Der eine Film läuft dort, der andere bei dem Anbieter und daher, diese Fragmentierung der ganzen Anbieter mit ihren horrenden Preisen mache ich nicht mit.


Und es ist günstiger für dich, wenn du dir alles auf Bluray holst?
Du musst eine vergleichsweise sehr seeehr geringe Anzahl an Filmen schauen und "hunderte Euros" zahle ich auch nicht fürs Streaming. Selbst wenn ich mir im Monat vielleicht drei oder vier Filme anschauen würde (oder 1-2 Staffeln einer Serie) wäre ich da schon günstiger als mir alles auf Bluray zu holen.


----------



## XD-User (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Verdienen die Streaming Betreiber nicht mitlerweile fast mehr als an den Kinofilmen?
> Ich gehe gerne ins Kino. Aber habe die Befürchtung das irgendwann in der Zukunft diese aussterben werden.
> Vor allem wenn die Filme mal nicht mehr Kino-exklusiv sind. Dann gibt es kaum noch Anreiz da reinzugehen.


Alleine das Feeling im Kino, wird mich immer wieder in eben jenes ziehen.
Ein Großteil der Filme kommt zuhause, selbst im eigenen Heimkino, bei weitem nicht so gut rüber, wie in einem echten.

Der Sound, die Leute, die Atmosphäre etc, einfach einzigartig.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Septimus schrieb:


> Bevor ich jeden Monat hunderte Euros in verschiedene Streamingdienste investiere kaufe ich mir lieber die Filme die ich sehen möchte auf Blu-Rays. Der eine Film läuft dort, der andere bei dem Anbieter und daher, diese Fragmentierung der ganzen Anbieter mit ihren horrenden Preisen mache ich nicht mit.


Seitdem wir Amazon Prime haben, habe ich nicht mehr soviele Blurays gekauft. Aber ich sehe auch nicht ein zig Streamingdienste zu buchen. Das wird dann zu teuer. Und vieles davon gucke ich auch gar nicht.



Cobar schrieb:


> Das Kino hier in der Stadt bietet zum Beispiel sowas wie Damenabende an, bei denen dann eben nur Frauen reingelassen werden, die bekommen dann vorher ein Glas Sekt, die Kartenabreißer stehen im Anzug da, es gibt eine kleine Verlosung und danach wird dann irgendeine Liebesschnulze geguckt. Der Saal (manchmal sogar zwei) sind dabei immer voll und offenbar haben da alle Spaß.
> Ähnliches kann ich mir eben auch für andere Events vorstellen.
> btw. so strikt das beim Damenabend gemacht wird, so egal ist das beim "Männerabend".
> Da kann jeder rein und der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es zwei Bier zum Preis von einem gibt, da laufen dann aber eben auch normale Actionfilme, daher wird das auch nicht so eng gesehen.


Bei uns im Kleinstadtkino gibt es gelegentlich auch  Events. Z.B. zu Halloween.


Cobar schrieb:


> Als weitere Events gab es früher alle paar Wochen "Sneak Previews", bei denen teils auch größere Filme ein paar Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release gezeigt werden konnten. Man wusste nur bis der Film beginnt nie, was denn eigentlich gezeigt wird, war also immer eine Überraschung.


Da war ich noch nie ein Fan von. Wenn dann möchte ich wissen in welchen Film ich reingehe.


Cobar schrieb:


> Dann gibt es natürlich noch die zumindest hier sehr beliebten Double und Triple Features, wenn es sich anbot.
> So etwa bei Herr der Ringe und ähnlichen Filmreihen.


Ja hier auch.


Cobar schrieb:


> Also die Möglichkeiten, um Anreize zu schaffen, gibt es schon, wenn man ein wenig überlegt.
> Mit irgendeinem ganz normalen Marvelfilm oder was auch immer lockt mich ein Kino jedenfalls nicht mehr an und die Filme, die ich mir lieber im Kino als zuhause auf dem Fernseher anschauen würde, kann ich wohl auch auf einen alle paar Jahre begrenzen. Ich weiß nicht einmal mehr, wann ich das letzte mal im Kino war. Das wird vermutlich Avengers Endgame gewesen sein.


Der letzte Film in den ich drin war das war "Godzilla vs Kong". Nächsten Montag gehe ich in "Dune" und zu Weihnachten in "Matrix 4".



XD-User schrieb:


> Alleine das Feeling im Kino, wird mich immer wieder in eben jenes ziehen.
> Ein Großteil der Filme kommt zuhause, selbst im eigenen Heimkino, bei weitem nicht so gut rüber, wie in einem echten.
> 
> Der Sound, die Leute, die Atmosphäre etc, einfach einzigartig.


Finde ich auch.  Allerdings warte ich immer ein paar Tage bis die Vorstellungen nicht mehr so voll sind.
Wobei das mit Corona jetzt sowieso reduziert ist. Wegen den Abständen usw.


----------



## Cobar (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der letzte Film in den ich drin war das war "Godzilla vs Kong". Nächsten Montag gehe ich in "Dune" und zu Weihnachten in "Matrix 4".


Das wäre zum Beispiel ein Film gewesen, den ich mir im Kino angesehen hätte.
Nicht, weil der Film so besonders oder so außergewöhnlich wäre, sondern einfach weil ich sehen will, wie sich Monster in möglichst groß auf die Kauleiste hauen.
Bin dann aber doch nicht im Kino gewesen, weil ich keine Lust habe auf die ganzen Corona-Vorschriften, die man noch immer überall hat (auch als Geimpfter). Zwei Stunden mit schwitziger Maske (sorry, mir wird einfach schnell warm, auch in einem kino) da sitzen müssen finde ich halt schwachsinnig, wenn zwei Plätze neben mir direkt einer sitzen kann, der das Popcorn in sich rein schaufelt und dafür natürlich keine Maske tragen muss.
Ich denke, sowas stört auch noch mehr Leute als nur mich, was den Kinos dann nochmal zusätzlich die Kundschaft abgräbt. So langsam wird das aber ja (hoffentlich) endlich besser mit der 2G Regel.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das wäre zum Beispiel ein Film gewesen, den ich mir im Kino angesehen hätte.
> Nicht, weil der Film so besonders oder so außergewöhnlich wäre, *sondern einfach weil ich sehen will, wie sich Monster in möglichst groß auf die Kauleiste hauen.*


Genau deswegen bin ich da rein gegangen.   


Cobar schrieb:


> Bin dann aber doch nicht im Kino gewesen, weil ich keine Lust habe auf die ganzen Corona-Vorschriften, die man noch immer überall hat (auch als Geimpfter). Zwei Stunden mit schwitziger Maske (sorry, mir wird einfach schnell warm, auch in einem kino) da sitzen müssen finde ich halt schwachsinnig, wenn zwei Plätze neben mir direkt einer sitzen kann, der das Popcorn in sich rein schaufelt und dafür natürlich keine Maske tragen muss.


Wir brauchten zum Glück keine Maske tragen auf den Plätzen. Aber Abstand zwischen den Sitznachbarn mußte eingehalten werden.


----------



## derneuemann (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Seitdem wir Amazon Prime haben, habe ich nicht mehr soviele Blurays gekauft. Aber ich sehe auch nicht ein zig Streamingdienste zu buchen. Das wird dann zu teuer. Und vieles davon gucke ich auch gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Bei uns im Kleinstadtkino gibt es gelegentlich auch  Events. Z.B. zu Halloween.
> ...



Manche Filme will man einfach, als erstes auf der großen Leinwand sehen, das ist klar ! 

Die Streamingplattformen sind so eine Sache. Eifgentlich will man kein Abo, auf der anderen Seite ist das Fernsehprogramm einfach zu schlecht.
Wir zum Beispiel geben für unsere Handyverträge nicht viel Geld aus (Partnervertrag, für zwei Handy 20 Euro im Monat und ein unteres Mittelklasse Handy eicht bei uns. Andere geben da ganz anderes Geld für aus). Dafür leisten wir uns Netflix, Disney und Amazon Prime(wobei Prime ist sowieso da"Frau" halt)

Das Angebot nutzen wir schon.


----------



## TollerHecht (15. September 2021)

Die einzigen male bei denen ich ins Kino ging war wenn ich Dates hatte und mir nicht einfiel was wir machen sollten, oder gerade ne 0815 Schnulze lief. Gefallen hats mir bis jetzt nie, der einzig gute Kinofilm der mir gefallen hat war Tron in 3D (als das mit dem 3D Zeug raus kam). Meine Frau darf gerne mit ihren Freundinnen dort hin, ich habe keinen Spaß daran und mich würde niemand dazu überreden können, auch Netflix und co finde ich furchtbar langweilig, mir reicht die WELT Doku Mediathek


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Die einzigen male bei denen ich ins Kino ging war wenn ich Dates hatte und mir nicht einfiel was wir machen sollten, oder gerade ne 0815 Schnulze lief. Gefallen hats mir bis jetzt nie, der einzig gute Kinofilm der mir gefallen hat war Tron in 3D (als das mit dem 3D Zeug raus kam). Meine Frau darf gerne mit ihren Freundinnen dort hin, ich habe keinen Spaß daran und mich würde niemand dazu überreden können, auch Netflix und co finde ich furchtbar langweilig, mir reicht die WELT Doku Mediathek


Könnte man alles abkürzen zu: Ich mag generell keine Filme...


----------

